# Admin help: Name change!



## Arnwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

My idiocy and slipshod ways have finally driven me nuts. When I first registered, I went a little fast through the registration process and did not properly capitalize my screen name. Now, I think I've gone loony after seeing it in small letters for this long.

So, could a kind moderator capitalize my name? From "arnwyn" to "Arnwyn".

(I understand if I get laughed out of Meta...)


----------



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2005)

in your sig it'll have to say "formerly known as arnwyn"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

You're already loony, what's the point?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 26, 2005)

This action requires an Admin. They'll change it as soon as they see it, though.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 26, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> My idiocy and slipshod ways have finally driven me nuts. When I first registered, I went a little fast through the registration process and did not properly capitalize my screen name. Now, I think I've gone loony after seeing it in small letters for this long.
> 
> So, could a kind moderator capitalize my name? From "arnwyn" to "Arnwyn".
> 
> (I understand if I get laughed out of Meta...)




Will this change affect your location?


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 27, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> (I understand if I get laughed out of Meta...)




Hahahahahaha! Hohhohoho Hehehehehehe!    

You ask, and we deliver.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh man!  Now I am going to have to go around for the next few weeks wondering who this *Arnwyn* person is!


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> in your sig it'll have to say "formerly known as arnwyn"



I know! I'm waiting to see if an admin tells me that...


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 27, 2005)

Gimme an "A"!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> I know! I'm waiting to see if an admin tells me that...



 IIRC, precedence points to no. _FWIW_.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 29, 2005)

Done!


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 29, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I know! I'm waiting to see if an admin tells me that...




Arnwyn - you seem taller now.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey, does anyone know whatever happened to that guy arnwyn, anyway?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know whatever happened to that guy arnwyn, anyway?




I'm not sure.  But this Arnwyn imposter has to go.....


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure.  But this Arnwyn imposter has to go.....




Agreed!  Bring the old arnwyn back!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure.  But this Arnwyn imposter has to go.....



Agreed. It is a pale imatation of the one and only arnwyn.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know whatever happened to that guy arnwyn, anyway?



 Last I heard, he seems to have capitalized on an opportunity to become something greater.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you very much! (And for everyone giving me a laugh on a Monday morning!).




From the poster originally known as arnwyn.


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Thank you very much! (And for everyone giving me a laugh on a Monday morning!).




Who are you again?


----------



## the Jester (Aug 29, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Thank you very much! (And for everyone giving me a laugh on a Monday morning!).




I got a laugh for ya right here, iykwimaityd.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 30, 2005)

can someone sticky this?

i got all woozy when i saw the new A.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 30, 2005)

It certainly does give him An Added Aire of Authority, doesn't it?


----------



## Henry (Aug 30, 2005)

All Additional Antics Aside, Any Addendums Aimed At Arnwyn Aren't Apropos.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 30, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> All Additional Antics Aside, Any Addendums Aimed At Arnwyn Aren't Apropos.



 Ow.

Err..I mean.

Ao.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, an A for Affort...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 31, 2005)

"Arnwyn",

We don't permit new members to take near-similar names to existing members.  Since we already have an "arnwyn", I'm afraid you're going to have to change your username or an admin will be forced to change it for you to something you may not like.  I'm sure arnwyn would object if he knew what you did, but I'm equally sure you didn't choose such a similar name out of malice.

Thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> "Arnwyn",
> 
> We don't permit new members to take near-similar names to existing members. Since we already have an "arnwyn", I'm afraid you're going to have to change your username or an admin will be forced to change it for you to something you may not like. I'm sure arnwyn would object if he knew what you did, but I'm equally sure you didn't choose such a similar name out of malice.



Atrocious.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 31, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> "Arnwyn",
> 
> We don't permit new members to take near-similar names to existing members.  Since we already have an "arnwyn", I'm afraid you're going to have to change your username or an admin will be forced to change it for you to something you may not like.  I'm sure arnwyn would object if he knew what you did, but I'm equally sure you didn't choose such a similar name out of malice.
> 
> Thank you.



That isn't very funny, seeing this post first thing in the morning as I stumble into the office half-asleep.  ()

(That does make me wonder, though - when registering, are names case-sensitive? Can someone get away with copying a name just with a different capital/small letter?)

In any case: Ahhh.... it's good to be capitalized!


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... it's good to be capitalized!




you look like the Sssttt Boy


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> All Additional Antics Aside, Any Addendums Aimed At Arnwyn Aren't Apropos.





Well played, Sir!  Well played, indeed!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> All Additional Antics Aside, Any Addendums Aimed At Arnwyn Aren't Apropos.




A little alliteration carried a little to far?  Always!


----------

